# Silver solder.  What to buy?



## jgedde (Nov 23, 2012)

I just went online to buy some Easy Flo #2 and found it discontinued due to cadmium content.  What's a recommended alternative for general purpose use?

John


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 23, 2012)

Johnson-Matthey says to use Silver-Flo 55 as the replacement.

http://www.jm-metaljoining.com/onlinepdf.asp?chartid=8&id=35


----------



## jgedde (Nov 23, 2012)

I saw that too.  I am hoping for real world advice from fellow HSM's as suggestions on what they are using nowadays....

Thanks,
John


----------



## Smudgemo (Dec 2, 2012)

You didn't make mention for what, but I usually get silver/flux from Cycle Design Group (http://www.cycledesignusa.com/brazing_wire.htm) or Harris silver and Gasflux flux products from Henry James (http://www.henryjames.com/price10.pdf.)  But I'm building bicycles as a hobby, and I don't have the time or inclination to research products not already being used and proven by the pro builders.  Not the only two sources I'm aware of, but the only two I've purchased from.  Their products are cad-free, so your lungs will thank you.  Dave at Cycle Designs is especially helpful, and he has a more wide-ranging background than just building bikes.  He'd probably be a good source of information regarding what you want to do.

-Ryan


----------



## derekhogue (Dec 7, 2012)

I am no silver soldering expert, but I am interested in buying it. I am a professional electrician and it would be much better to do solder with <edited commercial link>.  It would be better if you can provide more info regarding your silver solder and even for what propose where you using there.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Dec 7, 2012)

You just need to shop elsewhere. McMaster Carr sells silver solder with and without cadmium in all different temperature ranges.

Tom


----------



## jgedde (Dec 7, 2012)

derekhogue said:


> I am no silver soldering expert, but I am interested in buying it. I am a professional electrician and it would be much better to do solder with <edited commercial link>. It would be better if you can provide more info regarding your silver solder and even for what propose where you using there.



Derek,

You really don't want silver solder for electrical work (unless we're talking about some of the no-lead silver bearing alloys).  The stuff I'm talking about is more brazing than soldering.  That said, the melting temperature is WAY too hot for a soldering iron.  

As a MIL and NASA spec solderer (here at work) I can tell you that the best stuff for electrical work is tin/lead 63%/37% solder.  Barring that, 60/40 is another decent choice.  

John


----------



## ortho (Dec 7, 2012)

jgedde, check out "Solder-It".  Silver bearing solder paste, melts at 430F, 5 times as strong as ordinary solder, bright-won't tarnish or blacken, no lead, no cad, no antimony, conforms to pure food laws, leaps tall buildings with running start. )  Hope this helps.
---ortho


----------

